# New Plastic Swimbait



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Keitech has a new swimmer out called the Easy Shiner or Easy Shad (different sites have it under different names). They have taken the Shad Impact body which is a true Shad shape and put on a paddle tail which should make for a deadly combo...and of courese it comes in all of my favorite colors! Right now I have only seen it in the 4" size.
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Looks really good. Here is a video


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

eatwhatyoukeep said:


> Looks really good. Here is a video
> 
> KEITECH Easy Shad 4".mov - YouTube


Thanks, I couldn't load the vid from work!

I have the Shad Impact and the body has a nice roll to it, they have a double keel on the bottom...I often wondered why they put a whip tail on it instead of a paddle, and why they never offered a true paddle swimmer with a shad body...Now they have everything that I want and it's all together in one bait....that's going to be a deadly swimmer!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

It was also CONFIRMED that Keitech also will be offering them in 3 and 5 inch versions. 
This should complete my swimbait selection!


----------



## kwilsterman43 (Oct 13, 2011)

I seen it about 2 months ago and I thought it didn't look all that special. . . . . Keitech is pretty bad at shippin there stuff to people stores. . . . . And a lot of their plastic seems to melt if it gets to hot. Anybody else have that problem?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

kwilsterman43 said:


> I seen it about 2 months ago and I thought it didn't look all that special. . . . . Keitech is pretty bad at shippin there stuff to people stores. . . . . And a lot of their plastic seems to melt if it gets to hot. Anybody else have that problem?


Until recently, I had no trouble finding the Keitech products I used and I mainly bought all of it from your store...even though LBF does not carry the entire line that I use....two of my friends would drive to LBF when their business trips took them close to the store to buy them also...we just recently started having problems getting Keitechs from LBF and we were told that orders were up for the whole line. One of my other suppliers (Keitech USA) said that his orders has went "Out The Roof" and he did not anticipate the increase of orders and that Keitech was "Fabulous" at filling his back-orders.

I keep my Keitech's in the back of my truck (under a black Tonneau cover) all year long and they have never "melted". They do "react/melt" if you put them in the same container or box with other plastics.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Intimidator, Thanks for posting the info! Is there anyway any of you can post me a link of to of were you get ur keitechs from. Im really excited about giving these baits a try, but havent really found what i want on the internet. Just seemed like alot of places trying to off their invetory on the web and keitechs happend to be some of them.
Soon as i post this im gonna start lookin again for them


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Just found keitech usa. LOL funny what ya can find when u put a little effort into it.
Any other good distributors of the bait?


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Just found keitech usa. LOL funny what ya can find when u put a little effort into it.
> Any other good distributors of the bait?


http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Keitech/catpage-KEIT.html

Orders over $50 free shipping.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice, thanks a bunch. LOL and love the free shipping incinative! I hate haveing to pay both taxes and shipping, that will really raise ur bill!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Everyone - listen to me - these are crap lures and they don't work. Don't bother with them. Geeeez...silly boys. 

Just buy the Strike Kings and everything will be OK.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> Everyone - listen to me - these are crap lures and they don't work. Don't bother with them. Geeeez...silly boys.
> 
> Just buy the Strike Kings and everything will be OK.


I agree! Trust our word everybody!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for saving us some money, wouldn't want to buy them if they are junk!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

To prevent these terrible baits from contaminating your good tackle, go ahead and send em to me and I'll "dispose" of them properly. Same with any Joshy swims. Pm for my info.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Everyone - listen to me - these are crap lures and they don't work. Don't bother with them. Geeeez...silly boys.
> 
> Just buy the Strike Kings and everything will be OK.


Just think 4 years ago I found these things and no one had heard of them...now I even have trouble getting ones I want in the US.
I have to get some of them from my original contacts in Vietnam/Thailand/Indonesia! 
Hopefully, since Keitech is now booming from "Word of Mouth" they'll continue to develope and produce new baits for us! LBF, Tackle Warehouse, and Keitech USA should thank me by sending FREE Keitech's!LOL
I'm now fully stocked for a couple years...and just waiting to stock up on the Easy Shad!LOL


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> Just think 4 years ago I found these things and no one had heard of them...now I even have trouble getting ones I want in the US.
> I have to get some of them from my original contacts in Vietnam/Thailand/Indonesia!
> Hopefully, since Keitech is now booming from "Word of Mouth" they'll continue to develope and produce new baits for us! LBF, Tackle Warehouse, and Keitech USA should thank me by sending FREE Keitech's!LOL
> I'm now fully stocked for a couple years...and just waiting to stock up on the Easy Shad!LOL


The problem is that they aren't expensive enough! 

There is another bait that is just as good...but my lips are sealed.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> There is another bait that is just as good...but my lips are sealed.


I still didn't like them as well!!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> I still didn't like them as well!!!


I haven't told you want they are.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

As much tackle buying and research Intimidator does I don't think there's too much out there that he hasn't bought or atleast looked into buying,lol.


----------



## kwilsterman43 (Oct 13, 2011)

I just add Bass Assassins new Die Dapper swimbait its the first part of they're new B.A.N.G. series of lures. I haven't tried them yet but i'm planning on it. I love the B.A.N.G. scent already and these baits look nice and it feels like its made with pretty good plastic. And they got some cool colors. Here's a link check em out. http://landbigfish.com/Bass-Assassin/Bass-Assassin-Die-Dapper.cfm


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

kwilsterman43 said:


> I just add Bass Assassins new Die Dapper swimbait its the first part of they're new B.A.N.G. series of lures. I haven't tried them yet but i'm planning on it. I love the B.A.N.G. scent already and these baits look nice and it feels like its made with pretty good plastic. And they got some cool colors. Here's a link check em out. http://landbigfish.com/Bass-Assassin/Bass-Assassin-Die-Dapper.cfm


They are some ugly swims haha


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

kwilsterman43 said:


> I just add Bass Assassins new Die Dapper swimbait its the first part of they're new B.A.N.G. series of lures. I haven't tried them yet but i'm planning on it. I love the B.A.N.G. scent already and these baits look nice and it feels like its made with pretty good plastic. And they got some cool colors. Here's a link check em out. http://landbigfish.com/Bass-Assassin/Bass-Assassin-Die-Dapper.cfm


I shy away from ANY swimmer that has an angled paddle...the design does not provide the action I want, which is constant movement and instead this mainly is a dolphin type swim that you have to burn to get any action.
The paddle is one area that you do not want to be aerodynamic, the paddle needs to be straight up and down and provide as much water resistance as possible, then you need to be able to design the tail to guide the water force to the left and when it releases, then to the right, for a nice swimming motion at any speed...especially SUPER SLOW! The Keitech tail is as close to swimming perfection as I have found!!!


----------

